# Clipper Players ... Listen UP!



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

In case they read this board, is there anything you’d like to say to them…

	Don’t be stupid. You never have played for Donald Sterling; you’ve play for the paycheck.

	Do you honestly believe Sterling is the ONLY racist owner? Isn’t the business about trading players? What’s that … TRADING. Most of the posters here feel the same way.

	No way these players will let all they’ve been through this year and their mission to bring a Championship to Clipper Nation be stopped by an elderly senile old man, who probably says something similar to other daily.

	Ask yourself … WHY NOW…Is someone in particular afraid of your success? Racism is real and it does not start or stop with Sterling.

	Keep your eyes on the prize and nothing that tired dried up Jessie Jackson has to say.

	As for those outside players saying they wouldn’t play for the Clippers … we probably wouldn’t ask them. Where are they playing now and can they swear on anything their owner doesn't feel the same as Sterling.


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

Chris Paul! Love the State Farm commercials! Blake Griffin! Kia commercials? Not so much.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

lmao at in case they read this board.

Theyve already announced they gon be some bitches and play despite of this so just one comment...


-LOSE!


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

Marcus13 said:


> lmao at in case they read this board.
> 
> Theyve already announced they gon be some bitches and play despite of this so just one comment...
> 
> ...


Agreed. What Donald Sterling said is despicable. He's almost as bad as Ray Allen.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

letsgoceltics said:


> Agreed. What Donald Sterling said is despicable. He's almost as bad as Jesus.


You, sir, are going to hell.


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

Marcus13 said:


> You, sir, are going to hell.


I don't know how Jesus feels about you comparing him to the man who left the light and went to the fiery pits of South Beach.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

letsgoceltics said:


> I don't know how Jesus feels about you comparing him to the man who left *the light* and went to the fiery pits of South Beach.


That's an interesting way to describe a place that tried to get rid of you on multiple occasions including calling you and TELLING YOU you're gone. **** Danny Ainge.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

hahaha this thread is great.


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

Marcus13 said:


> That's an interesting way to describe a place that tried to get rid of you on multiple occasions including calling you and TELLING YOU you're gone. **** Danny Ainge.


Its not about Ray Allen. Its about the Celtics.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

letsgoceltics said:


> Its not about Ray Allen. Its about the Celtics.


Oh really? Because you definitely started a conversation about Jesus in this thread


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

Marcus13 said:


> Oh really? Because you definitely started a conversation about Jesus in this thread


Ray is as important as the Celtics made him.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

letsgoceltics said:


> Ray is as important as the Celtics made him.


Except the Celtics never made him any more important than any other franchise he played for did. Nice try tho


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

Marcus13 said:


> Except the Celtics never made him any more important than any other franchise he played for did. Nice try tho


More so than any other team he's ever played with.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

letsgoceltics said:


> More so than any other team he's ever played with.


In what way?


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

Marcus13 said:


> In what way?


Played a primary role in winning a championship for them.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

letsgoceltics said:


> Played a primary role in winning a championship for them.


Lmao - Ray, KG, and Pierce brought the Celtics a title. The Celtics didn't bring a title to Ray, KG, and Pierce.


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah, that's my point. Ray helped them win a title. His time with the Celtcs made him more important than any other team he's ever played with.


----------

